
Chrome Will Drop SPDY Support on May 15 - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/11/chrome-will-drop-spdy-support-on-may-15/
======
profmonocle
> The Chrome team also today announced that Chrome will stop supporting the
> TLS protocol extension NPN on May 15.

That'a a funny coincidence. Just today I noticed my HTTP/2-enabled Nginx
server doesn't support ALPN because the distro (Debian 8) comes with OpenSSL
1.0.1. (ALPN was added in 1.0.2) I spent about 15 minutes researching a
solution before I decided it wasn't worth the time since all the browsers
still supported NPN.

